# 9800GX2 GPU-Z missing Pixel/Texture Fillrate, Bandwidth etc..



## stf143 (Oct 13, 2008)

Guys I have the following problem with my 9800GX2:










Any idea how to solve this problem, because I am thinking that I am not fully using both cards on the 9800GX2!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 14, 2008)

uninstall and reinstall your drivers


----------

